# Blue water trolling...



## Volunteered Slavery (Jul 23, 2011)

If anyone has a spot for someone on a Saturday, Sunday offshore trolling trip I would love to go...I have done a lot of inshore, nearshore fishing but I've never been out in search of Marlin, Wahoo, Tuna, etc and would be happy to help pay fuel costs etc to spend a day in search...:thumbsup:


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

need anglers occasionally..we do a lot of blue water trolling..give me a call sometime.
Terry Helmkamp 850.393.0155


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

PM sent


----------

